

How Secure your iOS Apps are? - subhransu
http://www.slideshare.net/arya.subhransu/hacking-and-securing-ios-apps-part-1

======
subhransu
I will be talking more on the security part in our next iOS developer meet-up
in Singapore.

If you are in Singapore on 13th, September drop by and say hello to us.
<https://www.facebook.com/events/340285926062221/>

